# prüszkölni



## francisgranada

Sziasztok!

Mifelénk ha valaki "tüsszent", akkor azt mondjuk, hogy "prüszköl" ... A kérdésem az, hogy ismeritek-e és használjátok-e a _prüszkölni _igét.

Kösz.


----------



## tomtombp

Errefelé (Bp) a ló prüszköl Már amennyire vannak lovak a városban.


----------



## Zsanna

Ismerem (/ismerjük errefelé is), használjuk is, de nem a tüsszent, hanem a tüsszög szinonímájaként. (Ami egyébként szerintem logikus a képző természeténél fogva is. A "tüsszent" egyetlen ilyen jelelgű cselekvést jelöl, míg a tüsszög ismételtet.) Egyébként valahogy nem tűnik ilyen jelentésben "elegánsnak". Eleve tüsszögni nem az, de a prüsszögés még rosszabb... (valahogy hangsúlyozottabb minden velejáró dolog).

De azt hiszem, hogy gyakrabban használatos a "dohog", "tiltakozik" értelemben (persze a plusz gesztikulációt, hangokat is beleértve, amivel ez jár, vagy amit bele tudunk képzelni).


----------



## Akitlosz

Természetesen.

Lóra gyakoribb a használata, mint emberre.


----------

